# Venice, La offshore charter split



## kaseneil

Venice spring break charter
Anyone want to put together a tuna Charter out of Venice in March? How about Saturday March 31st?


----------



## Cat O' Lies

may be interested


----------



## kaseneil

Ok cool, hopefully we can make it happen!


----------



## mad_max

kaseneil said:


> Venice spring break charter
> Anyone want to put together a tuna Charter out of Venice in March? How about Saturday March 31st?


I may be interested.

However, at least off the TX coast, my impression is that the yellowfin fishery is primarily a fall/early winter one. How productive is the tuna fishing off LA in late March?


----------



## I Fall In

Don't know if any of you have young kids/grandkids, or have checked the calendar. Sunday the first, the day you would be coming home is Easter. 
This sounded good to me until I realized this. Got to be here for the Grandkids. If you go hope you catch them all.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

mad_max said:


> I may be interested.
> 
> However, at least off the TX coast, my impression is that the yellowfin fishery is primarily a fall/early winter one. How productive is the tuna fishing off LA in late March?


Tuna fishing off LA are typically excellent year round


----------



## HiggsBoson

Tuna and Wahoo are very good in Venice over the winter. I caught a 170lb YFT last year over President's weekend. The haul for the day was 170, 140, 120 and 90.


----------



## gotmuddy

I cant go that weekend(easter)


----------



## kaseneil

Fall is a great time for Yellowfin when the fish come in closer to follow behind shrimp boats to feed on the bycatch. Winter has great action on "the lump". Venice is a very phenomenal fishery year round though. There are several good Charter outfits that will consistently get on the fish no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## gotmuddy

can you do a different weekend?


----------



## kaseneil

What weekend do you have in mind?


----------



## kaseneil

Feb 17th or 18th maybe?


----------



## kaseneil

Which weekend do you have in mind


----------



## kaseneil

Oops the other post weren't showing up but now they are


----------



## Cat O' Lies

kaseneil said:


> Feb 17th or 18th maybe?


I'd rather wait till after the time change on March 11 to go.


----------



## CaptainHatt

How many people are needed for this trip


----------



## kaseneil

Charter will run around $2,200 for max of 6 people. I say around because there are several charter outfits and some include fuel in the price and some don't. $2,200 is a fair price to guess with fuel. The shortest runs offshore generally will be from now until end of March which is to the Lump. Summer is longer runs to floating rigs. Late August until November is shorter runs if shrimp boats are around. So if we can get 6 guys we can divide $2,200 by 6. That is $366.66 per person plus tip.


----------



## gotmuddy

yall pick a date and ill see if I can go. Spring time my time is limited. Might need more planning time. I am down for a couple trips this fall though.


----------



## kaseneil

Ya, maybe we should set a date for fall so everyone has more notice to plan. How about Saturday September 1st?


----------



## cuzn dave

I'm interested.
Depending on date.


----------



## gotmuddy

kaseneil said:


> Ya, maybe we should set a date for fall so everyone has more notice to plan. How about Saturday September 1st?


annual bbq cookoff sad2sm

I was thinking more like october for fall. it will be hot as hell down there labor day


----------



## kaseneil

Ok, I am game for October.


----------



## mad_max

kaseneil said:


> Ok, I am game for October.


If you want to do an October trip, count me in. I've been trying to organize a group of people to do a charter out of Venice for a while now, but it's hard to get a group of 4-5 to commit.


----------



## kaseneil

Ok cool! Glad to have you join Max. We will keep working on this and hopefully get a few more to join.


----------



## gotmuddy

I am bringing 1 with me at least.


----------



## grouper150

I think "6 people" includes the Captain and/or deckhand in the count ...they call it a 6pack license....


----------



## gotmuddy

grouper150 said:


> I think "6 people" includes the Captain and/or deckhand in the count ...they call it a 6pack license....


its 6 fisherman

http://www.voodoofishingcharters.com/lodging-rates/


----------



## kaseneil

Correct..6 anglers..around $400 each = trip of a lifetime! Does anyone have a weekend in October that they prefer? I may be able to bring two more with me, but they haven't given commitment yet so several seats are still open.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

i'm in for October, the week of the 13th, no moon


----------



## mad_max

kaseneil said:


> Correct..6 anglers..around $400 each = trip of a lifetime! Does anyone have a weekend in October that they prefer? I may be able to bring two more with me, but they haven't given commitment yet so several seats are still open.


Quick question - what do you have in mind for the trip? The day trips that chase the shrimp boats run under 2K (plus cost of fuel), while overnight trips run an additional 1K. I'd be up for either, with a big enough group, perhaps we could do either 2 day trips or a single long overnight.

I think I'll be up for any weekend in October, so count me in. If we do the night trip, the weekend closest to the new moon would be best. On the shrimp boat day trips, I don't think the moon phase matters much.

The other thing to consider is that if we book a trip for specific day, there's always the possibility of a weather cancelation. That means leaving options open to reschedule for an open Monday or Tuesday if (say) a Saturday-Sunday trip is canceled. That's especially true for those coming in from far away.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

No shrimp boat chasing out of Venice, just flat out tuna fishing day and night. A full day would be plenty to catch your limit of yellowfin along with a mixed bag of other species. Full day or overnight'r is fine with me.


----------



## kaseneil

Some of the biggest yellowfin tuna of the year are caught behind the shrimp boats that generally come in closer during the fall season as they feed on the shrimpers bycatch. I am open to an overnight trip if that is what everyone wants to do or a day trip. Overnight trip would be cool to have a greater opportunity for getting in on a topwater bite. Nothing like seeing massive tuna leaping out of the water or exploding on a very large popper. Might be a good idea for everyone to put in their vote on what charter outfit we should go with and for day or overnight trip. After we get that nailed down we could see what that charter's cancellation or backup plan would be for weather.


----------



## mad_max

kaseneil said:


> Some of the biggest yellowfin tuna of the year are caught behind the shrimp boats that generally come in closer during the fall season as they feed on the shrimpers bycatch. I am open to an overnight trip if that is what everyone wants to do or a day trip. Overnight trip would be cool to have a greater opportunity for getting in on a topwater bite. Nothing like seeing massive tuna leaping out of the water or exploding on a very large popper. Might be a good idea for everyone to put in their vote on what charter outfit we should go with and for day or overnight trip. After we get that nailed down we could see what that charter's cancellation or backup plan would be for weather.


I guess it will depend on how many people we have. With a group of 5-6, an overnight trip is definitely affordable (or, alternatively, 2 day trips), while with a smaller party a day trip is more in budget. I'm open to various options depending on how things pan out.


----------



## Mako My Day

I'm interested if there's a spot still open, been a bucket list trip for me.


----------



## kaseneil

Great! I think we have at least 5 or 6 guys that are serious about catching some very big Yellowfin tuna. I will call a few charters and see the availability for October if that is still what works best for everyone. If anyone has a preference on which weekend in October or a certain charter outfit speak up please. If we want to get things scheduled, we could each call the selected charter and put down a deposit to hold position. First come first serve style. For those interested, what is your vote on day trip or overnighter? The day trip is cheaper and gives us a greater chance to make this trip happen but either works for me.


----------



## Mako My Day

Either works for me, and right now, October is open, so any weekend. Just want to have fun and put some fish in the freezer!


----------



## mad_max

kaseneil said:


> Great! I think we have at least 5 or 6 guys that are serious about catching some very big Yellowfin tuna. I will call a few charters and see the availability for October if that is still what works best for everyone. If anyone has a preference on which weekend in October or a certain charter outfit speak up please. If we want to get things scheduled, we could each call the selected charter and put down a deposit to hold position. First come first serve style. For those interested, what is your vote on day trip or overnighter? The day trip is cheaper and gives us a greater chance to make this trip happen but either works for me.


With a group of 5-6 I'd favor an overnight, but I'm flexible for day trips as well if that's the consensus - as you say, it also may give us the option of doing a trip a day later if weather cancels a charter. My thought was just that if I drive all the way there from Central TX, I may as well get as many hours of fishing time as I can.


----------



## Sancroix

I've been following this thread because me and a friend from work have been interested in a Venice tuna trip for some time. Would like to have our heads counted as "interested" for a trip in October.


----------



## gotmuddy

kaseneil said:


> Correct..6 anglers..around $400 each = trip of a lifetime! Does anyone have a weekend in October that they prefer? I may be able to bring two more with me, but they haven't given commitment yet so several seats are still open.





Cat O' Lies said:


> i'm in for October, the week of the 13th, no moon


im good with that weekend


----------



## kaseneil

October is a very popular time to hit the tuna at peak season and charters are already booking and filling up. I was able to secure October 13th with a $500 deposit which applies to the fuel and tip as well. The charter is Voodoo and the captain will be Chris Helveston on a 39' Yellowfin with quads (4 outboards to get to the tuna grounds very quickly to do battle). We can secure the 14th as well if everyone wants to. It is not recommended to do the overnight because you can only have one limit of tuna aboard for each angler. If we catch the big boys, we will take them in, empty the fish boxes, get some rest, ice up and do it again. The reservation is under my name Kase Bethel. My contact is [email protected] if you have any questions. This is first come first serve so when you are ready, call Brittany at Voodoo charters at 504-920-3474.


----------



## kaseneil

Welcome aboard to all interested!


----------



## kaseneil

The price for 2 day is about the same as overnight trip. 2day let's us get double the tuna. The charter recommends but we could change it to overnight if everyone really wants. Feel free to discuss details of both with charter outfit or myself.


----------



## kaseneil

She said everyone should call her before departure of their home and they will make a firm go or no-go decision based on the weather. She said it's a good idea to take baby steps with a group this large and get everybody locked in for the 13th first and then if we all want to do the 14th we can move on to lock that.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

It would be easier if one person manages the trip through the charter. Payments can be managed through PayPal. If 5 are going, then the deposit would be $100 each. Where do I send mine?


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Just for thought. I've done this trip from Houston several times. It is about a 7hr drive from Houston to Venice, so leaving the day of the fishing trip is not feasible. If you fish on the 14th, driving back that day is not advised. So either way, there will be a night spent in a hotel and a missed day of work, if not two, depending on how many days are spent fishing.


----------



## kaseneil

If you want to get your spot, you must hold it with Brittany at Voodoo. She said she is ok with checking in with her a few days in advance about the weather and then again before you leave your home for the go no go decision. If the weather doesn't allow, your deposit will be applied to future charter.


----------



## mad_max

kaseneil said:


> If you want to get your spot, you must hold it with Brittany at Voodoo. She said she is ok with checking in with her a few days in advance about the weather and then again before you leave your home for the go no go decision. If the weather doesn't allow, your deposit will be applied to future charter.


I just called Voodoo and gave my deposit for the 13th. If we get 6 people total (or at least 5), count me in for 2 days of fishing if we have enough interest. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## kaseneil

No problem! Glad we are going to get to put on the smackdown in October.


----------



## Sancroix

Called Brittany, gave her info for me and work friend. So, four spots covered, she says.


----------



## Mako My Day

I just locked down #5, only one spot left. Game on!! :bluefish:


----------



## kaseneil

Awesome!! Glad you guys made it! I can taste the Ahi now.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Fully booked


----------



## kaseneil

Alright! Look forward to meeting and fishing with you guys! If anyone was left out and still wants to fish or if any of the first day Anglers want to fish the second day we can begin securing and locking up Sunday.


----------



## gotmuddy

**** I didnt see the post until too late!


----------



## kaseneil

If any of the anglers want to be in a group email so we can update each other and discuss the trip, email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sancroix

*Brittany contacted*

Brittany called me today, and I also received her email, that she will be charging for the trip very soon. Four months out, and looking forward to it!


----------



## Cat O' Lies

We are about 5 weeks out, is everyone still on board?


----------



## Mako My Day

Cat O' Lies said:


> We are about 5 weeks out, is everyone still on board?


On board and paid in full. Had some fresh tuna tonight, just whets the appetite.


----------



## J.R

Let me know if any spots open up


----------



## Sancroix

Cat O' Lies said:


> We are about 5 weeks out, is everyone still on board?


Still on board here! One spot for me, one for my friend, Jason.

What are others doing, in terms of arrival?

And I meant to ask this earlier, but is anyone bringing their own tackle, or using what is provided?


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Going to drive from Houston the evening before. Need to call the outfitter to see if they have accommodations or if I need to get a hotel in New Orleans. Bringing a quality popping setup along with some Halco poppers, some limited terminal tackle. Might bring a jigging setup although I suspect the only jigging will be done to catch blackfin for bait. Boat should have good chunking tackle and fighting belts.

http://www.voodoofishingcharters.com/lodging-rates/

I'm in if everyone wants to use their lodging and split the expense. Would be a really convenient that way.


----------



## Mako My Day

There are a few close places to stay Friday and Saturday night. Cypress cove lodge has rooms for $120 a night, some of the other places are a few dollars cheaper. I may drag my kayak over to get a little fishing in Friday afternoon, havenâ€™t decided yet. I will be using whatever tackle they provide on the boat, should be ok.


----------



## burfw1pe

Please let me know if everyone decide to go again. I just saw this post and I have been bugging my family and friends to go but of course, they are too cheap to pay.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Okay, we are just over 2 weeks away. I talked to VooDoo and they have a houseboat that all 5 of us can stay in for Friday night @ $85/ea. I need to know who wants to stay there so Voodoo can reserve it for us.


----------



## Mako My Day

Iâ€™m probably going to stick with the lodge, I will be there Friday and Saturday night, heading home on Sunday morning. Donâ€™t want to hit the road after a long day dragging tuna over the side of the boat


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Mako, have you ever stayed at the Lodge? Wasn't a great experience for me.


----------



## wavygravy

I'm not on this trip, but make trips to Venice often. Stay in the Voodoo setup two nights, one the day before and the night after. You get to be fresh in the morning and after all your fish are cleaned you can post up at the marina bar where they'll cook your catch realllly cheap and freakin awesome then recount war stories. Their bloody mary is great too.

Good luck dudes!


----------



## Mako My Day

Cat , if they have Friday and Saturday night available, Iâ€™m in for the houseboat, thanks


----------



## Sancroix

By Wednesday we should start to see the first 10-day weather forecasts that will include Saturday the 13th, and watch as the weather pattern emerges for that weekend.


----------



## Sancroix

Mako My Day said:


> Cat , if they have Friday and Saturday night available, Iâ€™m in for the houseboat, thanks


Cat, same for me and Jason. If they can put us up Friday night and Saturday night, we'll take two spots.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Update on lodging. 
As of today the houseboat is only available Friday night for 5 guys for $85/night. Brittney said they have new lodges that sleep 8 people, 3 br, kitchen, bath, deck with grill for $300/night +75 cleaning fee. It is available Friday and Saturday night. It is located about 5 miles from the marina. 

Let me know if you want one night in the houseboat or two nights in the lodge. I have family in New Orleans so I only really need Friday night but and good staying at either.


----------



## Mako My Day

Cat O' Lies said:


> Update on lodging.
> As of today the houseboat is only available Friday night for 5 guys for $85/night. Brittney said they have new lodges that sleep 8 people, 3 br, kitchen, bath, deck with grill for $300/night +75 cleaning fee. It is available Friday and Saturday night. It is located about 5 miles from the marina.
> 
> Let me know if you want one night in the houseboat or two nights in the lodge. I have family in New Orleans so I only really need Friday night but and good staying at either.


The new lodge for Friday and Saturday night would work for me if enough of the group is in for it. Right now I have a room at the Marina lodge for $125 a night, so if I can save a few bucks, Iâ€™m ok with that.


----------



## Sancroix

I'd prefer two nights in one place, so that sounds like the place 5 miles off. I'll tell Jason the lodging plan changed. How many does that make now? 4?


----------



## Sancroix

Still 10 days out, but the extended weather shows thunderstorms even on Friday. Not that I want to start thinking about this, but when would we know the go/no-go due to weather?


----------



## Cat O' Lies

One lodge reserved for Friday and Saturday night @ $300+75/night. I believe that comes out to $125 per person ($62.50)* if *we have six people staying both nights. There may be some that do not wish to stay both nights so the total per person could slightly increase. We'll figure out these minor details come game time.


----------



## Mako My Day

Cat O' Lies said:


> One lodge reserved for Friday and Saturday night @ $300+75/night. I believe that comes out to $125 per person ($62.50)* if *we have six people staying both nights. There may be some that do not wish to stay both nights so the total per person could slightly increase. We'll figure out these minor details come game time.


Iâ€™m in for both nights, will cancel my other room reservation. What is the address of the place we will be staying? Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Cat O' Lies

We'll get that information prior to leaving. Eyes on the weather


----------



## kaseneil

I have been trying to hold back and not have to send this message but it looks as if I need to. I have a stage 2 calf tear. I was hoping to heal in time to make the trip but it is the slowest to heal and most painful injury I have had I think. If anyone would like to go and fill my spot, let me know. If no one wants the spot, I may just keep hoping for a miracle and limp my way into the boat because I know this will be one freakin awesome trip.


----------



## Sancroix

kaseneil said:


> I have been trying to hold back and not have to send this message but it looks as if I need to. I have a stage 2 calf tear. I was hoping to heal in time to make the trip but it is the slowest to heal and most painful injury I have had I think. If anyone would like to go and fill my spot, let me know. If no one wants the spot, I may just keep hoping for a miracle and limp my way into the boat because I know this will be one freakin awesome trip.


Man, I am so sorry to hear that. If there is healing power in prayer know that I'm praying for a speedy recovery, go or no-go.


----------



## kaseneil

Thanks alot man. I really appreciate it so much. I agree with you that there is definitely power in prayer!


----------



## Mako My Day

kaseneil said:


> Thanks alot man. I really appreciate it so much. I agree with you that there is definitely power in prayer!


Praying for you too! You put this trip together, really hope you can make it if possible


----------



## kaseneil

Thank you so much! You guys sound like an awesome ground of guys. I would really like to get the chance to smackdown some big tuna with everyone. I may just have to man up and cut this thing off and go chase those Ahi pirate style.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Cat O' Lies

*Are you still interested?*



gotmuddy said:


> **** I didnt see the post until too late!


Opening available


----------



## gotmuddy

I am very interested but found out too late to take his spot. I have a trip already planned this weekend


----------



## kaseneil

No worries, I am going to make a run to Walgreens and stock up on some pain meds looks like. We all may need them when 100+ pounders get through with us.


----------



## kaseneil

Thanks Cat o Lies!


----------



## matawest

Are you still looking to fill a spot.. I am interested.


----------



## kaseneil

I am very torn if I should give my spot up.. pardon the pun..but I guess I should if someone else really wants to go. I will call Brittany at Voodoo and let her know that whoever calls in before or on Wednesday and wants the spot can have it. Each guy paid $520 per spot. But if no one wants it I will be there( hopefully without the crutches).


----------



## kaseneil

The $520 does include everything..tackle, bait, boat, fuel, and tip etc.


----------



## kaseneil

Matawest would you like the spot for the trip this Saturday? Sounds like a really good group of guys on this crew.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

I asked one of the captains what method they were using to catch tuna. He said mainly chunk and live bait. I guess I can leave my poppers and rod at home. If you have Facebook you can see they are pulling in some really nice sized tuna so you might want to bring your extra large cooler and a strong back! 

https://www.facebook.com/VoodooFishingCharters/


----------



## cuzn dave

Cat O' Lies said:


> I asked one of the captains what method they were using to catch tuna. He said mainly chunk and live bait. I guess I can leave my poppers and rod at home. If you have Facebook you can see they are pulling in some really nice sized tuna so you might want to bring your extra large cooler and a strong back!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/VoodooFishingCharters/


 One of the times we went down there I took a 400 gr. OTI jigging rod with a a Gorilla 12C reel and the captain called it a Snoopy pole!
He said "These fish are mean!"


----------



## kaseneil

Sounds like good times ahead. If you guys sabiki or throw net some live bait, which I am sure you will. Be sure to have them show you the bucket trick midday if it slows.


----------



## Mako My Day

Just talked to Brittney, everything is a go for Saturday, 10-15 knot winds with 1-3 foot seas. Canâ€™t wait to get out there!


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Mako My Day said:


> Just talked to Brittney, everything is a go for Saturday, 10-15 knot winds with 1-3 foot seas. Canâ€™t wait to get out there!


:cheers:


----------



## Sancroix

cuzn dave said:


> One of the times we went down there I took a 400 gr. OTI jigging rod with a a Gorilla 12C reel and the captain called it a Snoopy pole!
> He said "These fish are mean!"


Well, now you got me concerned and re-thinking about taking my setups. I had been looking forward to using a Penn International 30 and Penn Senator 4/0, but if it means tore up gear and lost fish guess I'll leave them for a different target.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

your 30 should be fine, but the boat probably is full of 30s


----------



## kaseneil

Just a heads up to anyone that was thinking about filling my spot..the window has closed as I will be packing up and making my way down to Louisiana...let's get em


----------



## Cat O' Lies

The lodge has a grill, everyone bring a meat and i'll grab some charcoal for Friday night.


----------



## Mako My Day

Cat O' Lies said:


> The lodge has a grill, everyone bring a meat and i'll grab some charcoal for Friday night.


Sounds like a plan, see you tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Please pass on to others

We have you and your group checking in at our lodge on Friday, October 12th at 4pm, fishing offshore on Saturday, October 13th, and checking out Sunday, October 14th at 10am.

The cost of lodging is $300 per night plus a one time $75 cleaning fee.

You will need to supply your own food and drinks the day of the trip and an ice chest of some sort to bring your cleaned fish home. Make sure you pack sunscreen (NO AEROSOL CANS), hats, sunglasses, camera, rain gear, and proper attire for the 10-12 hour offshore trip. Also, gallon size zip-lock bags for the cleaned fish.

Either myself or the captain will touch base with you the afternoon prior to the trip to arrange meet times and place. Pickup times will be between 5:30am â€" 6:30am.

The address to the lodge is 42156 HWY 23, Venice, La. 70091. Give me a call once you arrive at the gate and I will talk you to the front door of the lodge.

Everyone on the trip will need to get a temporary 3 day charter passenger license. You can get these through the Wildlife and Fisheries at http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/recreational-fishing-licenses or try your local sporting goods store to purchase. The cost is about $10 per person. (If you have a Louisiana saltwater fishing license, you do not need to purchase the 3 day passenger license or if you are under the age of 16.) Also, suggest purchasing the license once you have arrived in Venice and all is good to go for the fishing trip.

Below is the address to one of the grocery stores I suggest stopping at before heading 70 miles south to Venice.

Rouse's Grocery

2851 Belle Chasse Hwy. On left before going through tunnel

Gretna, La. 70056

RULES FOR VOODOO LODGES

PLEASE FOLLOW THESE SIMPLE RULES TO HELP KEEP OUR LODGES NICE!

PLEASE DO NOT CLEAN FISH INSIDE
PLEASE NO ICE CHEST ALLOWED INSIDE, THEY CAN LEAK
A/C NEEDS TO BE SET AT 75 DEGREES WHEN YOUR GROUP LEAVES
REFRIGERATORS NEED TO BE CLEANED OUT, PLEASE THROW AWAY OR TAKE PERISHABLE FOOD
BBQ PITS NEED TO BE CLEANED AFTER EACH USE
ALL GARBAGE NEEDS TO BE TAKEN OUT PLEASE 
MOST IMPORTANTLY , ANYTHING DAMAGED,

YOU ARE 100% RESPONSIBLE FOR AND THE

CREDIT CARD ON FILE WILL BE CHARGED

ACCORDINGLY

PLEASE UNDERSTAND AND THANK YOU!

Feel free to contact me if you have any further questions.

Thanks again,
Brittany *****
Voodoo Fishing Charters
504-920-3474


----------



## kaseneil

Hey Cat, sorry I can't make the BBQ. I won't make it down until Saturday morning early. I am babying the leg and might be looking like a prune after a lot of hot tub soaking tomorrow.


----------



## Mako My Day

Iâ€™m bringing a sack of potatoes and some butter, if anyone wants a baked potato to go with their dinner.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

I'll get salad


----------



## Sancroix

One man's opinion, this trip was an absolute bust.


----------



## Sancroix

Sancroix said:


> One man's opinion, this trip was an absolute bust.


Let me pull back a bit and amend this.

The drive was a good road trip. Meeting the others booked for the trip was great, and sharing the experience was fine. Kase sticking it out, despite the bum leg, was inspiring.

Now the fishing? Less than satisfactory.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

Sancroix said:


> One man's opinion, this trip was an absolute bust.


Agreed! The captain didn't have a plan.


----------



## gotmuddy

Thats terrible to hear!


----------



## kaseneil

I agree the trip turned out very disappointing. Sad to say for what should have been a trip of a lifetime to Venice. I was disappointed with the captain as well. I would have been more frustrated had everyone else not been struggling as well. If I were to go again I would go with M.G.F.C. I appreciate everyone getting in on the trip and despite the poor fishing I did glean some knowledge from the trip. I have owned a few saltwater offshore boats and may get another. I feel bad for everyone not getting to experience the fantastic Yellowfin tuna fishing in Venice so if anyone wants to join me on a future trip, send me an email or post here.


----------



## Mako My Day

I enjoyed meeting everyone and glad to know that I wasnâ€™t the only one frustrated by the captain. On the way out he said that live bait was key, but then all we had was a few mullet, which isnâ€™t the preferred bait for yellowfin. Definitely not the trip I hoped for, would have felt better about it if there would have been a better plan to put us on fish. Obviously they didnâ€™t have experience with a gaff, or how to catch mahi. 

Iâ€™d give it another shot, great group of guys to fish with, and dinner Friday night was outstanding. Thanks for setting the trip up Kase, you definitely did your part!


----------



## kaseneil

No problem. I couldn't agree more that it was an outstanding group of guys to fish with. Having been through such a let down of a trip would make getting on the Yellowfin another time all the sweeter.


----------



## Kenner21

Did you guys fish the shrimp boats ?


----------



## fishingtwo

I would consider a future trip


----------



## kaseneil

We didn't fish any shrimp boats. They were all in from the rough water of the hurricane. We fished rigs and an open water school busting the surface that turned out to be only blackfin and skipjacks.


----------



## gotmuddy

I would consider a future trip, just not with the same boat.


----------



## kaseneil

M.G.F.C had a new 42 Freeman (catamaran) with quads that sure did look nice. Kevin Beach is a very respected captain that knows his stuff. Wish we would have booked him last trip.


----------



## gotmuddy

what about mid february?


----------



## batmaninja

Did yall go with Mike on Voodoo?

Went with him in February, went about 90 miles out to a drilling rig. Saw fish on the sonar, were catching some blackfin, then he radios other boats. About 5 come in hot, and the bite shut off. Spent the rest of the day chasing swords. Saw some decent tuna back at the dock, Mexican Gulf had a good amount of them.


----------



## kaseneil

We fished with captain Travis. Skinny guy with long beard.


----------



## MayaWilson

Tuna fishing off LA are typically excellent year round


----------

